# show us your seats



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

here are mine  


Corbeau Targa RS seats, sliders and harnesses


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

i want to get some seats in the future but im worried... i need something comfy... im getting fater and fater these days. I have never seen a place that had them on display to try out..... are those nice? Adjustable?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Get yourself some NX2000 seats. As nice as his Corbeaus are, the NX2000s he gave me are much more comfortable, if less supportive (and not worth any points)  .


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Speaking of NX2000 seats! (well, make that seat)


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The Corbeaus I have are fully adjustable, reclinable, and 2 inches wider than the normal Targa RS's 

I like them more than the NX seats, but the NX seats were a bit more comfy for long trips.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I bet one of those Corbeaus cost a little more than $30 though


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

yup, just a bit more 

You got a screamn' deal on that seat though.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

and no sentra94xe, the interior is not brown, it's grey, shitty disposable camera + sunlight pwnd joo!


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Damn, coulda fooled me. Oh wait, it did! 

I got brown interior....


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

The NX's are not as pretty..... I love to go fast... and i want to look good doing it. No offence to those who have the NX's.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Obviously you can tell from that pic I don't care much about looks. It's function over form for me, so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

1CLNB14 how did u put um in your car? did u use the brackets/rails that came with the seat, custom made or are you still usin the stock seat rails? i have a seat but it belive i need to make custom brackets to make it fit my car....BTW your seats are badass


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

i have a couple of questions.

you say that the nx seats are very comfortable, do you have any pics of them and where could i get some? 

are the corbeau seats very comfortable? I was looking at getting those but i thought i would get your opinion first. Are they worth the money to replace the stock seats or are the nx seats better comfort wise and price wise?

i am just not sure what i want to do but i have to get rid of those uncomfortable stock seats.

thanks
chad


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

My picture above has the NX2000 seat on the driver's side.


----------



## seryusly (Oct 24, 2002)

i like the se-r seats over the nx seats


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Good luck finding any in a junkyard. I had been looking for a year or so and didn't find anything, and anyone selling them from the forums wanted like $100+ for each. Like I said, I got this one for $30. My roomate has and SE-R so I've sat in both, and I don't think they're worth another $70+ than the NX seat. Then again, if I had found some good ones in a junkyard or online for like $50 I would have snatched them in a second.


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

1CLNB14 how much were your seats?


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14, how much do they way? Did you way your stock seats for a comparison?


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

i like my recaro's more, they just are easy to drive in


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Corbeau CR-1s with 4-point Carbeau harnesses.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

707nismo, I used the sliders/brackets from Corbeau. I had to do a little fab work to get them to fit just right.

dante81_98, I'm going to pick up the lower lumbar inflaitable supports for my Targa RS's, that should make them a bit more comfortable.
I think the NX seats were a bit more comfy for really long road trips, but in a show car, they did not stand out enough.

Icej, I got a pretty good deal. $1100.00 for both seats, slider/brackets, and two 3 point harnesses.

BORNGEARHEAD, I think that they weigh a bit more than the NX 2000 seats I had in before them. I don't remember what my stock seats weighed.

SangerSE-R, any pics of that Recaro 

OneFastStanza, I really like the CR-1's...nice choice


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah, I'll get my recaro pix as soon as it stops raining here and my buddy lets me borrow his camera. I get props for them because they are older ones that are more driveable, they need some work though, I need to clean them up more, just no time


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

1CLNB14 how much fab work did you need to do. Was it drilling extra holes or cutting something out to make a bigger hole?


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks 1CLNB14. 

Yeah I want to see the pics of the Recaros also. I like those seats quite a bit. I love their brackets also. I thought the Corbeau ones were nice but the Recaro brackets are more stealthy and adjust.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I had to do a bit of cutting to the bolt, and to the center consol in order to keep the bolt from dragging when sliding the seat. This could be due to the fact that I got the ones that are 2 inches wider


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

Sparco Torinos...I have the harnesses as well as a harness bar but this is an older pic and I don't have a newer pic hosted anywhere


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i sooo want sparco torinos.

how do they feel?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

well all those are nice and well but my seats r awsome and i got them free 




there the nissan sentra gxe style seats yeah


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> *well all those are nice and well but my seats r awsome and i got them free
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got any pics? they sound tizight! lol


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> *i sooo want sparco torinos.
> 
> how do they feel? *


I'm a little bigger than the average person and they aren't too bad. For someone smaller they are perfect.

Something to take note of....I've found that just about any seats that come for our cars sit really high with prefabed or universal sliders and mounts...It would be best if you save your money on the sliders and mounts and have some custom ones made that will lower the seat as much as possible.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, mine sits a bit higher than stock as well.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

im thinking of going to an pick a part place.. and test sitting in every seat i can find.. i want maximum comfort, with maximum look .. pick a parts own!.. by the way. hte nx2000, SE-R, and 200sx seats all look the same too me.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

nak1 said:


> *...I have never seen a place that had them on display to try out..... are those nice? Adjustable? *


Super Autobacs has Sparco's and Recaro's sitting on the floor inviting you to try them out... which I have... a couple of times.  I like the I've sat in Sparco's before, but they're just too generic. The Recaro's were comfortable and easy to adjust, but still feltsecure enough for you to know the seat wouldn't go flinging backwards when you're racing. The Bolstering was also very nice, kept me in place, no matter how faw I tilted the seat. (without falling) But me... I'm going JGTC status.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

Sparco Milano in alcantara black with gray sides, still waiting to get some pics, might be able to post on my site, but not here, i'll let y'all know.


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

*tenzo Rs weapon R 4 point harness*


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

im gonna go for a more JDM style interior JIC magic race seats- www.raretrick.com has awesome deals on Bride seats, JIC, Sparco, Spoon, and Recaro

all are a little bit pricey though


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

just added some pics of my Sparco Milano seat, it's kinda dark, but i'll get brighter pics later on. It's on my site by the way.


----------



## OniFactor (Nov 4, 2003)

anybody tried out the nismo seats? i've looked at them, online.. they look like a stock comfy-level, with added support.. but, then again, they're like, 1300 a piece...


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Here are my front seats:










Here are my rear seats:


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

i saw some nismo seats on ebay for $400 a pair...


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

dante81_98 said:


> i have a couple of questions.
> 
> you say that the nx seats are very comfortable, do you have any pics of them and where could i get some?
> 
> ...



I have a pair of NX2000 seats and SE-R seats (BOTH FOR SALE) i got my hands on a pair of TenzoR's for a killer price (200 for both.. and yes they were new) if u are interested in the SE-R or NX2000 seats PM me or leave me and e-mail ([email protected])


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

Exalta said:


> Here are my front seats:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What year and model are these seats?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

those are from a b-14. its a 2000 actually, but its an exalta, something about a phillipine sentra line. they also have sentras like ours. the exalta shares the same chassis as our 95-99 b-14s.
exalta, i think you should hook me up with some black leather seats. they've just got to be interchangable, don't they?


----------



## krOnik (Dec 20, 2003)

*my seats*


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

krOnik said:


>


What car is that?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Just a little FYI for everyone

NX2000 and 200sx seats are exactly the same.. even the old school se-r's i think..


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> What car is that?


 Looks to be a B13 based on the door panels, door locks, Oh-s#it handles, etc. Interesting interior I must say.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Chuck said:


> Just a little FYI for everyone
> 
> NX2000 and 200sx seats are exactly the same.. even the old school se-r's i think..



Um, no their not.
I had NX2000 cloth seats. They were nothing like Mike's 200SX SE seats, or even the SE-R seats.

Not the one's I had anyways.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Chuck said:


> Just a little FYI for everyone
> 
> NX2000 and 200sx seats are exactly the same.. even the old school se-r's i think..


NOT TRUE AT ALL.

I have Sean's old set of NX2000 seats sitting in my living room. They are NOT the same as 200SX seats or SE-R seats.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

Chuck said:


> Just a little FYI for everyone
> 
> NX2000 and 200sx seats are exactly the same.. even the old school se-r's i think..


lol, ask me about a B13 before posting something thats gonna make you look stupid chucky!  none of those 3 seats are the same, i repeat, NONE!


----------



## krOnik (Dec 20, 2003)

those are my stock 1993 nissan sentra xe seats i had them re upholstered in vinyl with blue trim 

door panels and roof are white suede =)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

G20, baby:


----------

